# Tender



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I found a Reading Tender in good shape, but what puzzles me is it has to wires coming from it with leads on each one. Does anyone know what this would go with?

ameri/flyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> I found a Reading Tender in good shape, but what puzzles me is it has to wires coming from it with leads on each one. Does anyone know what this would go with?
> 
> ameri/flyer


Sounds like a 5 digit tender or an early 300.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The early 300 had the reverse unit in the boiler therefore only two wires coming from the tender into a 2-conductor jackplate. Is that what you have?


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

Yes it is.


----------

